# Bulk Tanks



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

We're trying to get some bulk tanks here, and I need some advice. For Syrup, out of the sun where it isnt cooking, and any standard new (clean) ag tank should work yes? As to honey, stainless only is what Im hearing. Opinions? Experiences?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We use a slightly modified milk bulk tank. We run hot water through the freon lines to keep the honey warm so the wax floats. Its in the back ground of this picture of my mother cutting comb honey. I'm sure she's thrilled that I'm sharing it.

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/beekeeping/IMG_0082.jpg


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Are PVC lines ok to use?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

The PVC you see are 2" pipes coming up from the pumps on the sump tank. Which is also heated. They're water pipes so they're food grade.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

What's the plumbing to the tank for the honey, also stainless?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

No. That's the 2" PVC Water pipes that you see.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Maxant says something about using that clear flex pipe for honey. I use it for syrup, and see it on soda fountains... Kinda trying to figure that one out.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

If you feel like paying the big bucks..don't let me slow you down.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

lol big bucks as opposed to?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

PVC is cheap


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah. The last clean hose I saw was 1.20 a foot i think. I hate glue. Thats my excuse lol.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

I just picked up some honey house equipment and got some of the smaller honey Ss storage tanks with lids as a part of the package. Now I always thought that honey needed to be stored in airtight containers because it's hydrophilic, so I've always used 5 gal pails. These SS lids do not make an airtight seal, so won't the honey absorb the moisture from the air if I store it in these tanks? Slowly making my way to sideliner status : )


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

yes. I have a dehumidifier in my room and have open top tanks. I have a barrel 2 pts over sitting in a 104 degree honey room with the dehumidifier drying it put as we speak lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know folks who use piping like what Dairy barns use to move milk, stainless steel pipe.

Bulk milk tanks are commonly used in honey houses for storage right out of the extractor, after going thru a sump tank and sometimes a clarifier.

Syrup nstorage tanks are available in white plastic and colored too. I think they run about $1500.00 each.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Stainless steel is what I am planning on using since I ended up getting 2-20' sections and all the snap connectors and a elbow filter with the last SS bulk milk tank I bought. Also came with the agitator and a working cooling system that I am going to convert to heating system by running hot water thru the coolant lines.
Tried to get the glass inspection ball as well but he would not part with that!


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I use 1000 gallon and 600 gallon stainless steel dairy tanks for honey storage. With stainless dairy piping from the sump to those tanks. Best to use stainless where ever possible. TED


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I ended up using a barrel with reepoxy and a bottling gate. why spend thousands when I can spend 15 bucks and just jar as I run. Turns out I cant out extract filling quarts.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

How are you getting it to settle out and the wax and bee lips rise that fast?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Did not spend thousands, got the entire set up for $300! You gotta shop around, plus it helps to hang out and ask around in dairy country. My first one came from the dairy state.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Vance it goes through a clarifier sump, some coarse stainless screen and a 600 micron nylon mesh. All of which is quite ghetto compared to a complete inline system, but it works. I get clean honey.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Tank size is directly related to the size of the bee operation you are running. Most of the postings by anyone with large numbers of bees are using dairy tanks procured from dairy operations that have gone by the wayside or upgraded the size of their own tanks for their dairy operations. TED


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Clearly.


----------

